# Army Budget



## Infanteer (15 Oct 2004)

> Only 42% of DND spending (operational and capital budgets) goes to the army, navy, air force and DCDS ....



Just out of interest, does anyone have a breakdown of where the 12 billion goes?  I've always heard that we "waste money" and are "under-funded"; but some quantitative government stats would be nice to see.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Oct 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Just out of interest, does anyone have a breakdown of where the 12 billion goes?   I've always heard that we "waste money" and are "under-funded"; but some quantitative government stats would be nice to see.



Ask and ye shall receive:

http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dgsp/pubs/rep-pub/ddm/rpp/rpp04-05/sec3b_e.asp


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2004)

> Ask and ye shall receive



Thank you.

Some of the stuff is a little vague, I delight in trying to understand why half-a-billion dollars goes into "Corporate Policy and Strategy" - never knew we were a corporation....


----------



## Lance Wiebe (16 Oct 2004)

One and a half billion for "command and control"?


----------



## Slim (16 Oct 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Thank you.
> 
> Some of the stuff is a little vague, I delight in trying to understand why half-a-billion dollars goes into "Corporate Policy and Strategy" - never knew we were a corporation....



Its where we've hidden the Dwyer Hill Ski Club's budget. ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (16 Oct 2004)

Lance Wiebe said:
			
		

> One and a half billion for "command and control"?



Broken down and described here:

http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dgsp/pubs/rep-pub/ddm/rpp/rpp04-05/sec2g_e.asp


----------



## rounder (16 Oct 2004)

> Its where we've hidden the Dwyer Hill Ski Club's budget




Brilliant... and no doubt likely true. Don't forget the $80.00 wood block base for the jack on the iltis.


----------



## LostSoul (18 Oct 2004)

guys did u here about the 700 million dollor budget cut tto the canadian forces.

that is just bull canada can't afford to take away any money from the CF

im so disapointed at the canadian government for doing that.


----------



## Slim (18 Oct 2004)

The really sad part is that it came as no surprise to those who have been intimately involved with the CF for a period of time.

Slim


----------



## skura (18 Oct 2004)

Wouldn't be a big shock to most civvies either, it's no secret about the cuts, and even without the cuts, most of the money meant for the CF doesn't make it to where it's supposed to go, it's a big joke if you ask me.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (18 Oct 2004)

That is the most utterly useless set of financials I have ever seen....




Matthew.   ???


----------



## PPCLI Guy (18 Oct 2004)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> That is the most utterly useless set of financials I have ever seen....
> Matthew.     ???



Could you be more vague and even less specific?


----------



## Infanteer (19 Oct 2004)

> That is the most utterly useless set of financials I have ever seen....



Why?  Just because it doesn't say "Aircraft Carrier" across the front of it?

There is alot of information in those files, stuff that one can narrow one's proposals (and thus bring them in line with reality) with.  The devil is in the details, my friend.


----------



## G .Dundas (19 Oct 2004)

Speaking of budgets and accounting true story  , friend of was a CGA and was doing the books for a reserve units Officer's mess.
When one of the officers had a bright idea could she   break down the current militia district budget for them so they might better understand it . after getting the clearances and what not. After 3 mos.she threw in the towel said she never seen such   shoddily written budgets if DND accountants   and managers had to work to civil standard's most would end up in jail.
   

            btw the spell checker   offers up one alternitvealternative DUD

                                            Gord


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (20 Oct 2004)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Could you be more vague and even less specific?



Have you ever read a good set of corporate financials?  Let's just say what the CF has published probably wouldn't even pass a simple GAAP test.




Matthew.    ???


----------



## rounder (20 Oct 2004)

> Have you ever read a good set of corporate financials?  Let's just say what the CF has published probably wouldn't even pass a simple GAAP test.




 maybe we could take some lessone from HRDC???


----------



## PPCLI Guy (20 Oct 2004)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> Have you ever read a good set of corporate financials?   Let's just say what the CF has published probably wouldn't even pass a simple GAAP test.
> Matthew.      ???



How about comparing apples to apples - the DND budget and financials to that of another governmental department.


----------



## NMPeters (21 Oct 2004)

Well, if you want a full set of financials, send in your $5.00 to Access to Informaiton and request it. What you see on that website is something simple that is meant for publishing on the Internet to the public. It's no different than a corporation publishing their year end report to the shareholders with similar charts and graphs. They don't get a full set of financials in the public documents either. If they want them, they request them.


----------



## rounder (21 Oct 2004)

Finance Minister Ralph Goodale has a plan to use part of the budget surplus to provide a tax break for low and middle income earners. Which option below should receive the surplus cash, in your opinion?


Spend more on health care  
  1578 votes   (18 %) 

Spend more on the military  
  1438 votes   (17 %) 

Spend more on child care   
  1010 votes   (12 %) 

Devote all of the surplus to paying down debt  
  1996 votes   (23 %) 

Goodale's right. Give us the tax break.  
  2566 votes   (30 %) 

  
Total Votes: 8588 


UNBELEIVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (21 Oct 2004)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> How about comparing apples to apples - the DND budget and financials to that of another governmental department.



I'd prefer if instead the government went to a GAAP model across the board.  The fact they don't is why ALL departments lose money, are unaccountable for their spending and why our taxes are so high for a very limited return.

Bottom Line:  If you can't effectively measure what you're doing, you cannot improve efficiencies because you can't determine how efficient you are now....




Matthew.


----------

